# Extending R5 video without loosing settings



## hoodlum (Sep 6, 2020)

This is a much cleaner way of extending video on the R5 without loosing any settings. You just need to change the date and then do the battery reset. You don't loose the last recorded video and settings are kept intact. 









Canon EOS R5 / R6 overheating timers, workarounds, and Magic Lantern







www.eoshd.com


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh man EOSHD folks are still looking for more ways to screw up their cameras... The stupid is strong on that site, or so I remember. 

I was banned for having an opinion not shared by the cult leader Andrew "Canon is out to screw us all" Reid.

Is anyone that owns the R5 and R6 actually still upset with the current state of the record times/recovery times?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Oh man EOSHD folks are still looking for more ways to screw up their cameras... The stupid is strong on that site, or so I remember.
> 
> I was banned for having an opinion not shared by the cult leader Andrew "Canon is out to screw us all" Reid.
> 
> Is anyone that owns the R5 and R6 actually still upset with the current state of the record times/recovery times?



I think most of the upset ones had a "send it back" tantrum and confidently predicted the market would soon be flooded by refurbs. Of course some of those people also claimed that used cameras were flooding the marketplace and when challenged never provided a link and denied ever saying so.


----------



## hoodlum (Sep 6, 2020)

hoodlum said:


> This is a much cleaner way of extending video on the R5 without loosing any settings. You just need to change the date and then do the battery reset. You don't loose the last recorded video and settings are kept intact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone in that thread just confirmed that it works with firmware 1.1 as well


----------

